# Wireless Canon Pinter Error: "New Port Could Not Be Created: 0023"



## Web_Developer (Sep 8, 2012)

I kept getting the error "New port could not be created: 0023" when installing the canon software at the very end. Canon Tech Support tried for 1 hour to resolve the situation buy could not. I finally found the solution online and wanted to share it with Cannon's Tech Support so they can easily help other customers with the same problem. My PC was blocking the ability to create a port. For setting up a wireless Canon printer.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

September 8, 2012


*WIRELESS CANON PRINTER ERROR** "NEW PORT COULD NOT BE CREATED"*



*PROBLEM:*
Wireless Canon Printer Error Message: "New Port Could Not Be Created: 0023 (or some other number)"


*SOLUTION:*
Simply perform the following easy 4 steps for Windows XP (solution should be somewhat similar for Vista).

*(1)* Connect your printer to your PC via USB cable then:

*(2)* Click "Start" > "Control Panel" > "Printers and Faxes" > "Add a Printer" (in left Tasks) > "Welcome to the Add Printer Wizard" > click "Next" > select "Local printer ..." with "Automatically detect ..." checked (yes, I know it's a network printer, but just bear with me...) > click "Next" > I believe you just click through and finally click "Finish".

*(3)* Right click on printer in "Printers and Faxes" and make sure printer is in "Ready" Status by selecting "online".

*(4)* Right click on printer select "Properties" > "Ports" tab > "Add a Port" > select "Standard TCP/IP Port" > select "New Port" > gives you "Add Standard TCP/IP Port Wizard" dialog > enter printers IP Address (get it from signing into your router or other technique) in "Printers Name or IP Address" > then "Port Name" should automatically fill in a name > click "Next" > finish installation wizard dialog box > right click on printer in "Printer and Faxes" select "Properties" then try clicking "Print Test Page" > you should be good to go.

I hope that helps a lot of people/customers save a lot of time, money, energy, and frustration.


_[Modified to read easier and more explicitly from SOLVED!! *URGENT* [HELP] Connecting Printer to a Wireless Router originally posted by "guyladouche”]_


----------



## Web_Developer (Sep 8, 2012)

From the Author: 

This solution solves the wireless printing, but does not solve wireless scanning. 

For scanning I would suggest just plugging your portable USB Drive into the printer on the front bottom right side when you want to scan to a USB.

So this solves wireless printing, allows copying, allows faxing, but you'll need either a portable USB drive to plug into the printer or a USB connection wire to connect the printer and PC when scanning.

Well 3 out of 4 fixes isn't bad, compared to zero out of 4 fixes that the Canon Tech Support got for me.


----------

